# Your Spouse's / Significant Other's Favorite Horses



## Jill (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm inspired by another thread and thought it would be neat for those of us with spouses of significant others who also like the horses to show off their favorites. You know, it's easier to admit they've got favorites than that we ourselves do. I know we love them all, but who does your husband, wife or signficant other favor in your herd?

These are Harvey's favorite horses out of our herd:

Our B Show Gelding, *Bacardi*, a/k/a Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold. Bacardi is also one of my favorites:









One of our mares, *Khaki*, a/k/a Triple H Buckin Khaki. We bought Khaki when she was a week or so old and she's been with us since weaning. Harvey calls her his beautiful girl:








Our 2008 colt (to be show gelding), *Ducky*, a/k/a Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around. Ducky is just sooooooo rotten and lovable at the same time:








One of our stallions, *DunIT*, a/k/a Ericas Gone and DunIT. DunIT has such a good personality and is a total character:








And our very first mini, *Eclipse*. Eclipse came to us as a weanling and we had him gelded and eventually trained to drive. He is a very loving and gentle horse:








Thee of H's favorites are related and I think a lot of what H loves about them the most is the personality they get from BTU (Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too). Just big hearts in those boys!!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, i do not have a "partner" in that sense, but dad and i are the horse "partners"



. His faverite would be Kitty, everytime he see's her "Man, that flly is pretty"



.


----------



## nootka (Aug 18, 2008)

This is Martin's. He loves Gramma's "easy keep" status as in she doesn't ever cause (much) trouble. If he sees her foaming, he runs right out and feeds her (she has no teeth so her drool/saliva gets worked into a foam whenever she licks or chews).

She's 32 this year, so hopefully she will continue to have an easy time of it and enjoy her life like she does, now.

Liz


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is Ron's favorites now. Here is Crunch (D&S NESTLIES CRUNCH HOF) who is the number one guy around here.






And his number one equine gal is Baby (BUCKEYE WCF CLASSICAL BLUE EYED BABY).






And he does wish we could keep Smoothie.


----------



## Relic (Aug 18, 2008)

Well the old thing isn't a whole lot interested but it seems to me this one holds the most interest for him as l've caught him many times talking and petting him over the fence when he thought l wasn't looking.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine would say "any horse that isnt here".


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 18, 2008)

Hubby's favorite mini is Casi, he loves her sweet personality






But a close second to her is our stallion Tracker (when Craig and I started dating, Tracker was a weaner and he fell in love with him)






AND of course the babies... he LOVES the babies... I don't know which he likes better. Sierra was the first, and I didn't make it home from work in time, so he foaled her out. And Jackpot is Casi's baby, and Craig named him...

Sierra






Solitaire






Jackpot






Craig also has a soft spot for our mini jenny Karma. When we got her, she wasn't used to being handled, not even used to a halter. We had her for over a year before she ever willingly let us touch her. And it was CRAIG that broke through her fear. She trusted him way before me. I think they kinda have a special bond, even though he doesn't spend a lot of time with her.






He also loves our Friesian, Radiance. Which is good, since he bought her for me










Jessi


----------



## SHANA (Aug 18, 2008)

My husbands favourite minis are the mare Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy and her 2008 filly, SPH Knockouts' Ohso Wonderful. Both can be seen on my website.


----------



## minih (Aug 18, 2008)

Well this is not a mini, but holds a very special spot in my husbands heart. He had wanted a mini donkey for a while and I was able to find one for his birthday 4 years ago. Here is Dixie Belle:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 18, 2008)

Art's favorite is our mare (now our broodmare) Chera Pooh

he showed her for 3 years till 2006,

when she was NJ Grand Champion Performance and Reserve Halter for 2006

and she is such a sweetheart. Although he just loves our stallion Bow too and of course all the foals

Chera Pooh


----------



## River Wood (Aug 18, 2008)

Hubby has 2,

River Wood's Rapid Inquisitor "Quiz" (his sire is our avatar photo). Has a heart of gold and shows his heart out.






and River Wood's Montego Shasaedoh "Monty" Also has a heart of gold, cocky, fun and wow can he show in the ring.


----------



## minie812 (Aug 18, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Well, i do not have a "partner" in that sense, but dad and i are the horse "partners"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS one AWESOME FILLY!


----------



## minimule (Aug 19, 2008)

Hubby's favorite's are Sunny. She and I had a huge personality conflict but she would do anything Dave asked. He shows her for me and wants to get her trained to drive.






Then of course it's all because of him that I have riding horses (and a mule!) again.

Stardust - the one he is learning how to ride on






Cheval - the abused girl that hates men....except for Dave of course!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2008)

I love this thread





Harvey pretends the horses are "just" my thing, but he busts his butt helping to take care of them. The other day, just one example, he brought home about 90 bales of hay and put them up after work. Between regular work and the hay, he was out of the house from 4:30am - 9:30pm...

Several times, I have overheard him telling others about our horses



If you think I'm proud of them... you ought to hear Harvey talk about them





Earlier this spring, we had an electrician out and he and H were in the barn. I turned the volume on for the tv that watches the stalls so I could eaves drop



H was telling him ALL about our foals (who were newborn). He got all the details right, too





It's really great for those of us who have spouses who love the hoofed wonders, too



If H wasn't also into them, I wouldn't be able to have so many or enjoy them nearly as much





Beautiful horses everyone and Terri... I don't think I ever saw a more huggable looking donkey!!! I love her, too!!!


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 27, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Bill's "horse of his heart" is Oak Parks Ima Little Blue. That's his[/SIZE] baby



Too cute to watch them together. He really loves all the kids but Blue is his special girl


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2008)

Bill's special girl is beautiful


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 27, 2008)

Jill said:


> Bill's special girl is beautiful



[SIZE=12pt]AAAWWWW Thank you I'm sure it will make him smile



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## AceyHorse (Aug 27, 2008)

Shannans favourite out of my two is definately Hero ( the horse in my avatar) Although the horses are definately "my thing" when ever he comes out with me to see them he loves the way Hero comes running over to him for a scratch (when Shannans with me I'm kinda invisable to Hero lol). Whether he likes it or not they do have a special bond.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 27, 2008)

This is Scott's most favorite horse to show, Buckeye WCF Classical Story that is a shetland gelding and Scott and Story are amazing to watch in the ring because Story goes off of Scott's body language to cue and set up totally in the ring. Scott has been teaching all our halter horses to set up that way this year and its really working out well and Scott can get off the lead pretty far and not show off the gut you could say and they do not move until he cues then to do so. Its really neat and very interesting for me to sit back and watch them, I sure can't show like that with the horses but he sure has a nack with them and they all respect him and they know when its time.


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 28, 2008)

My husband and his two fav girls

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/277715..._74c966ae43.jpg


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, it sure looks like our husbands have good taste in horses






And, I'm loving seeing the show pics of husbands and horses. I'm gonna _casually_ show these to H and say how cool it is





The truth is -- he'd probably be better at showing them than I am!!!


----------



## REO (Aug 29, 2008)

Am I too late to play?





Karrel loves them all of course, but he does have some that are his favorites!

*Sassy* mare






And Sassy's '08 Lotto daughter *Suki*






I think 29.75" *Fox* is his most favorite.

(Pardon her momma mare tummy)










He has a real soft spot for *Maggie*!






He always admired *Magic* so he was glad when we were able to get him.






And now I find that he can't keep his hands off *The Pooka*!

He talks about taking The Pooka places, etc. I think the hubby is trying to steal my colt!















He also likes *Taxi* & her '08 colt *Mojo*.






He's always telling EVERYONE about the horses. He braggs on "his" horses. I'm so lucky to have a hubby who supports me in my love for my little beloveds!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 30, 2008)

There are some beautiful favorites out there



I think probably my husband Vince would say his favorite horse is Broadway...Spirit Thunders Broadway Express, a son of Mountain Meadows Ds American Express out of a BOB daughter. We weren't looking to buy another stallion when we went to my friend Jessica's house...but Vince wanted to take a look at Broadway just in case...he had seen video of him trotting and was pretty impressed. So we got there...he took a few minutes to check him out and said load him on the trailer!



Vince even showed him at the last show...which if you know Vince is just about a miracle...he is not into showing...ESPECIALLY not halter! Here is just a casual shot of Broadway...I just ordered a show picture of him today.






And then a close second would be Bonsai...we are not appy fans for the most part...but Vince actually saw the video we got of Bonsai first...we had not seen pictures and had no idea about anything other than his breeding and unfortunately the hauler was going to be there within a few days if we wanted to get him shipped at a reasonable price (my trainer at the time had another horse coming from the breeder)...well we weren't into appys...so reluctantly said we'd at least look at the video...well Vince got it before I even left work...called me and said send a check right now! And we couldn't be happier with Bonsai...we both just LOVE this boy...he's giving us nice foals and he's just fun to be around. So here is Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai, who is paternal brother to Candylands Best Kept Secret out of a Buckeroo/Stouts Golden Feather granddaughter.






Thanks for letting me share!

Tracy


----------



## REO (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad you listened to your hubby Tracy, Bonsai is gorgeous!


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful horses!!!

Robin, that collage of Pooka -- omg I love it!!!

I think I need some kind of Aunt status to him, as he's such a Perfection


----------



## REO (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh yeah Jill! I think you need to be his Aunt!

After all, that "Perfection" was hard to come by! *LOL*!!





Thanks again!





You should see him after being clipped! He looks 3 weeks old instead of 3 months!

Dainty boy with 'tude! But he gives the best kisses, just like his dad





Gena here on the forum made that collage. She does awesome work!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 3, 2008)

Well he said it would have to be "Fanci" she was the first mare I ever bought and we just love her. I am not the best at grabbing the camera for pictures so I don't have many of her but here are a few candids






I love this one she looks so majestic






The close runner up would be Phoenix. He had a rough start but boy he is a fighter and to Patrick showed just how determined these little guys are to live.






He just happens to be out of Fanci


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2008)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 5, 2008)

I love DUCKY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2008)

wpsellwood said:


> I love DUCKY!!!!!!!!!


Thank you







Harvey loves him so much and so do I. He's such a stinker but also soooo sweet. He's a keeper for sure


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, the horses are my thing and Mark just puts up with them. He's a dog person.



He doesn't do much with the horses at all, but he does do things like pack and unpack the trailer for the shows, pick stalls at shows, bathe a few here and there, carry feed bags into the feed room, etc. But he doesn't really know how to communicate with the horses and he works with them like they're dogs. He whistles to them





But when I saw this thread I thought I'd ask him which horse was his favorite and I was totally shocked by his response.



He said Raven and Spirit were his favorites! I thought for sure he'd say Bella or Mira or one of the old ladies, but no, Raven and Spirit. When I asked him why those two and he said "they seem to be the prettiest ones we have." Hmmmm. Well, that may be true. Maybe he knows more about the horses than I give him credit for!





Here is Raven






Here is Spirit


----------



## alongman (Sep 6, 2008)

China Doll is definitely Jasons' baby. The worst part is, she knows it! She will be horrible for me, then walk over to him, nuzzle up against him and turn and give me the "see I told you so" look.






Then, there's Stanley - who is officially his horse (even though I think the horse likes me better)


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Sep 6, 2008)

Mark loves all our minis, but Abigail(Royalview Afterglow) is definitely the love

of his life. We got her when she was 4 mos old, shes three now, and he taught

he everything she knows. The feeling is mutual, she will do anything he asks, and runs

over to see him when he comes up to the barn.































Cathy


----------

